# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Важное сообщение

## silavoli

Телефоны и IP адреса посетителей этого сайта были разосланы сегодня циркулярным письмо по отделам борьбы с организованной преступностью в регионах, а завтра будут переданы начальнику Департамента борьбы с организованной преступностью и терроризмом МВД России. Против совершеннолетних участников этого форума будут возбуждены уголовные дела по статям УК РФ 110, 105, 282 и другим.

----------


## Агата

*silavoli*, ты тут че когото запугать пытаешься?! вали отсюда! ненавижу. своими еб*утыми действиями ты можешь добиться лишь того, что отнимишешь последнюю надежду  у многих людей. урод. мля, как можно быть таким чмом?! борец за добро и справедливость что ль?! так знай, что твои действия приведут только к увелечению если не самих суицидов, так попыток! НЕНАВИЖУ!!!!!

какого черта он еще не забанен????

----------


## Deathstyle

:Big Grin:  Иди НА*УЙ!!! Ты небось с красной повязкой на руке и свистком в зубах ходишь...)))

----------


## Freezer2007

__Доведение до самоубийства (ст. 110)

<<Для правильной квалификации содеянного важно установить причинную связь между действиями виновного и последовавшим самоубийством или покушением на него. Если самоубийство явилось результатом других событий (например, обнаружившейся неизлечимой болезни потерпевшего) — состав преступления отсутствует.>>
(из статьи 110)

(на этом форуме администрация внимательно следит за порядком, все неправомерные действия немедленно удаляются, люди приходят с проблемами, большинство находит решение проблем и друзей, к сожелению не все в состоянии решить свои проблемы, но как я уже написал уходят из-за своих проблем, а не из-за призывов и прочих вымыслов автора темы!!!)

Ст.105
__Убийство, то есть умышленное причинение смерти другому человеку
(этого на форуме нет, и небыло, автор не пиши заведомо ложную информацию)

Ст.282
__Я бы попросил автора ознакомится с понятием экстремизм, видимо он не имеет представления о значении данного термина.

 Юридическое определение в России
В России юридическое определение того, какие действия считаются экстремистскими, содержится в статье 1 Закона «О противодействии экстремистской деятельности». В июне 2006 в Госдуму внесено предложение, существенно расширившее перечень деяний, рассматриваемых как экстремистские.

С учётом поправок, к ним теперь относятся:

деятельность общественных организаций, СМИ или физических лиц по организации действий, направленных на насильственное изменение основ конституционного строя; 
нарушение целостности и подрыв безопасности РФ; 
захват или присвоение властных полномочий; 
создание незаконных вооружённых формирований; 
осуществление террористической деятельности либо её публичное оправдание; 
возбуждение расовой, национальной, религиозной или социальной розни; 
унижение национального достоинства; 
массовые беспорядки, хулиганские действия и акты вандализма по мотивам различного рода ненависти либо вражды; 
пропаганда исключительности, превосходства либо неполноценности граждан; 
воспрепятствование законной деятельности органов государственной власти, избирательных комиссий и должностных лиц этих органов, соединённые с насилием или угрозой его применения; 
публичная клевета в отношении лица, занимающего государственную должность, соединённая с обвинением этого лица в экстремистской деятельности; 
применение насилия либо угроза его применения в отношении представителя власти или его близких; 
посягательство на жизнь государственного или общественного деятеля; 
действия, направленные на нарушение прав и свобод человека и гражданина; 
причинение вреда здоровью и имуществу граждан в связи с их убеждениями, расовой и прочей принадлежностью; 
создание и распространение материалов, предназначенных для публичного распространения, содержащих вышеперечисленные признаки; 
пропаганда или публичное демонстрирование нацистской атрибутики или символики; 
публичные призывы либо распространение материалов, побуждающих к осуществлению экстремистской деятельности; 
финансирование экстремистской деятельности или иное содействие ее подготовке и совершению.

----------


## Frau Finsternis

"На форуме запрещены: 
1 призывы к убийству и самоубийству;" - по-моему сказано чётко!..
Так же есть свобода слова, а если вы прочитали что-то и сделали собственные выводы не в ту сторону так сказать...ну уж, извините, ваши проблемы.

----------


## Агата

*Freezer2007*, ны ты блин, дипломат - адвокат  :Big Grin:   респект=))

----------


## mors certa

> Телефоны и IP адреса посетителей этого сайта были разосланы сегодня циркулярным письмо по отделам борьбы с организованной преступностью в регионах, а завтра будут переданы начальнику Департамента борьбы с организованной преступностью и терроризмом МВД России. Против совершеннолетних участников этого форума будут возбуждены уголовные дела по статям УК РФ 110, 105, 282 и другим.


 ты это серьезно?  :wink:

----------


## Freezer2007

Пусть на меня заводят))), я тут героем буду)), мож в партию вступлю, у нам некоторых политиков в Россию не пускают, вот и я непоеду))

----------


## MATARIEL

*в страхе забился под диван*

----------


## Агата

> Пусть на меня заводят))), я тут героем буду)), мож в партию вступлю, у нам некоторых политиков в Россию не пускают, вот и я непоеду))


 ты рулишь!=)))

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

С моими связями этого мудака самого посадят,а потом переправят в Китай и расстреляют. 8)

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

И после этого кто то говорит про свободу слова в России?*Напевает*
Королевство шлюх и торгашей,
Королевство шлююх...

----------


## Агата

*Seraphic Gallows-Bird*, а может лучше заразить его атипичной пневманией*хлопает в ладоши*

а знаете народ...(наверно в меня сейчас полетят палки , камни...но я все таки скажу)мне его даже жаль. ну просто все его ненавидят и он совсем никому не нужен. и знаете, почитав некоторые его дневники.. кароче, у него ведь у самого психическое расстройство, причем не хилое. так что я тут подумала:пусть пишет что хочет, лишь бы форум не закрывали=) 
ЗЫ. вот всегда у  меня так - сначала проявляю агрессию, а потом начинаю  жалеть всех подряд :roll: эх, и что я за человек :roll:

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*Агата*,китайцы хорошо справятся с психрасстройством его.Они ведь уже справились с наркоманией и взяточничеством таким образом-пух!-и все в поряде... :wink:

----------


## grey

тема изъезженная. никто никого не посадит.
правда это ИМХО, но я своему ИМХО верю   :Big Grin:

----------


## Frau Finsternis

ребят...успокойтесь...за что сажать-то в конце концов? :wink:

----------


## MATARIEL

За то что мы не такие как фсе...)))

----------


## Frau Finsternis

*MATARIEL*
"не таких, как все" очень много..)))
ведь мы личности!!) 
Этот Рубен (надеюсь, правильно написала) тоже "не такой, как все"...что ж будем сажать друг друга!.. ну..или в Китай!  :lol:

----------


## MATARIEL

*Frau Finsternis*, в Ктай!!!... 
Хотя я немного проникся сочувствием к нему... видимо Агата повлияла...)

----------


## Frau Finsternis

жалость...пробивает иногда, но я не люблю это чувство..оно меня убивало, подставляло, использовало слишком много раз..  :Frown:

----------


## Агата

*MATARIEL*, какой ужасть! такими темпами мы все тут начнем скоро сочувствовать рубену :lol:  (ну мне и вправду его жаль :roll: ) а как думаете из китая он нас не достанет? :roll:  :wink:

----------


## U.F.O.

Так! фсе дружна заюзываем прокси и шифруемсо под невинных старушек!!))

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, я кстати ближе всех живу к Китаю...))) так что не надо туда...)

----------


## Ведьма Пустоши

*U.F.O.*
хехе
*Агата*
это что ты там говорила, что на жалость людей подбила?
*Frau Finsternis*
вот-вот, какие обвинения будут-то?

----------


## Агата

> Так! фсе дружна заюзываем прокси и шифруемсо под невинных старушек!!))


 господи упаси!! они такие мерзкие эти старушечки! :shock:   :Big Grin:  я уж лучше суицидницей побуду=)))

----------


## Агата

> Агата, я кстати ближе всех живу к Китаю...))) так что не надо туда...)


 ну мы его куда нибудь в юго -западную часть Китая запрячем=)))



> это что ты там говорила, что на жалость людей подбила?


 та я вроде ниче такого особенного=) так, просто...=)

----------


## riogo

Сообщение всем-всем-всем,включая Грея!!!!!!!

В первую очередь:если к кому-то придут из правоохранительных органов,то они придут ко мне.Из-за того,что один из ИП-адресов,с которого я писал,является публичным ИП-адресом,оформленным на мои ФИО.

ТЕЛЕФОНЫ ИЗ "Ты не один..." ВСЕ БЫЛИ УДАЛЕНЫ ЛИЧНО МНОЙ! ПО НИМ НИКТО ИЗ ВАС НАЙДЕН БЫТЬ НЕ МОЖЕТ!


Грей,закрой эту тему.


З.Ы. Если со мной потеряется связь более,чем на три дня,даже через реал,то закройте регистрацию на две недели,после чего принимайте более строгие меры.

----------


## grey

тема закрыта.
разборки надеюсь тоже.

----------

